# News and Rumours Forum - Rules and Guidelines



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*News and Rumours Forum Rules*

These rules are of course in addition to the general forums rules found here: *CLICK*


We want News and Rumours to be the first place people check when they come to visit and post on Heresy Online. In order for this to happen we need to have some basic, easy to follow rules that should keep the forum running as smooth as a Baneblade. 

_Please bear in mind these rules aren’t here to be overbearing or controlling_ – but to provide solid guidelines for you to follow to maintain a quality of information... And hopefully the latest gaming gossip!


So the “rules”:

1) *Is your post a question?* If so, *Queries* forum is that-a-way!

2)* Is there already a thread you could contribute your post to?* We have a lot people who post duplicate information – unless it’s ground breaking, from JJ’s mouth stuff, it could probably be posted in an existing rumour thread on that topic. This is especially true if that topic is still on the first page of the forum! Let’s keep good discussions in one topic and we’ll do our best to update thread titles when big rumours are announced

3)* So it is ground breaking?* Right; excellent! Post a thread, make sure your title is CLEAR and CONCISE and that your first post is well written (if at all possible, news-hounds!). If it’s from elsewhere, _please acknowledge the author and site_. Don’t pass news off as your own if it’s not.

4)* Nothing says 'awesome' like pictures or videos!* So there’s a new model out, you’ve seen it, no one else has – if you can, show us how great it looks with a picture or video. But, please, do not just put the image straight on Heresy from wherever it’s originally hosted. Use an image/video host such as *Photobucket* and upload it to there. Don’t forget we can automatically embed YouTube vids.

5)* Read a new Army Book or Codex that’s not out?* Lucky you, now spill the beans! Please remember, however, the rules about posting stats and points still stand – don’t do it!

6) *Something you’re not sure about?* Is there something you’d like to post but not sure you should? Firstly, a bit of common sense – will it get you in trouble? Will it get _us_ in trouble?! If you’re still not sure – PM me or a Senior Moderator who I’m sure can help.

7) *You've found some quality information*; however, you're worried about revealing yourself here - PM me or another Moderator the news/rumour and we can arrange some ghost writing...

8) *Keep discussions friendly!* No point getting heated over rumours in particular. If you disagree, fine, but ensure your post isn’t unnecessarily aggressive, insulting etc. There are plenty of other forums to whine and argue on. 

9) *A problem with a moderator’s decision?* Please PM the moderator involved and please do not start a thread about it. 

10) *Reputation points. *Particularly good news and rumours posts often attract appreciation and rep from other posters, but please don't ask for rep! I'll even make you a special 'News-hound' sig/avatar if you so desire for continual QUALITY news postage.



*Above all*, we love new information; be it a rumour or bona-fide confirmed news straight off the Games Workshop website or event. Remember these guidelines and happy posting

*If you post the words tidbit, birdies tweeting, whispers or any other retarded arse banditry bullshit titles for threads I will edit them - Jez*

_(PS: I have my Druchii Assassins watching – break these rules at your peril...)_


----------

